
The Earliest HTML Document on the World Wide Web, Written by Tim Berners-Lee - 628C6l0
https://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/Link.html
======
628C6l0
More info here:
[http://infomesh.net/html/history/early/](http://infomesh.net/html/history/early/)

> In fact, the earliest HTML document on the WWW at the moment dates from 13th
> November - a couple of weeks before the conference - as evidenced a HTTP
> HEAD request, which returns "Last-Modified: Tue, 13 Nov 1990 15:17:00 GMT".
> The page is still functional in most modern Web browsers, and even contains
> a functional HyperLink!

